

Ask HN: Good resources for learning C# - replax

Hi guys!<p>As I will be getting involved in programming in C#, I wanted to ask if some of you know good resources to get started and also for further, deeper understanding.<p>Until now, I have mainly been programming in C++ (about two years), so I am familiar with OO programming, I think. I also know some Common Lisp, but have never finished any bigger project using CL though.<p>My aim is to publish a fairly decent Windows Phone 7 app by around the end of the year.<p>Thank you for your time and suggestions.
======
capnfabs
Can't go past "Programming for Windows Phone" by Charles Petzold, and you can
get it as a free download.

[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/microsoft_press/archive/2010/10/28/f...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/microsoft_press/archive/2010/10/28/free-
ebook-programming-windows-phone-7-by-charles-petzold.aspx)

Might be a little hard if you've never worked in .NET before, but the author
has recommendations on what to do in that scenario.

I found it to be incredibly helpful.

~~~
replax
Ah, great! Thank you very much. Looks exactly like what I needed. He does
include a link to a book on .NET basics for C/C++ programmers, too!

------
brudgers
[http://channel9.msdn.com/blogs/egibson/windows-
phone-7-jump-...](http://channel9.msdn.com/blogs/egibson/windows-phone-7-jump-
start-session-1-of-12-introduction)

More Windows Phone specific; I think there are many books suitable for
learning C#. Just pick a couple that speak to you - older editions can be
purchased from Amazon for less than five dollars and will cover critical
language and .NET features in sufficient depth to get you started.

------
nagarch
<http://www.reddit.com/r/carlhprogramming/>

------
nagarch
<http://www.reddit.com/r/learnprogramming/>

------
kellros
Get a subscription at pluralsight training or nettuts or similar - it will
help you immensely.

